# Captstoots' 2019 Bermuda Lawn Journal



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone! I have been lurking around The Lawn Forum for a few months and finally I am able to start getting my lawn right.

I am a merchant mariner and have owned my house for two years. It was built in 2001 here in Virginia Beach. I am not sure if there was sod laid, or what, but I had some very thin Bermuda growing. The first week I owned the house, I cut down a pine tree that was cracking the neighbor's driveway, and dripping sap all over my truck. Once the stump was removed, I laid some zoysia sod (about a pallet) down because of the shade on that side of the house. I unfortunately didn't level the yard very well and there is a gaping hole in this side.

Fast forward to 2019, after reading the lawn forum and watching some YouTube, I purchased a green works electric dethatcher to remove some of the 15 years of thatch. The guy who used to cut the lawn cut it very long and never bagged, and it created quite the mess. I laid down some Barricade granular Pre-Emergent, and got sucked into the Super Juice advertising. Since then, I have put a cocktail of products down and trying to get into a routine to get this grass growing. I will try to give you timeline and some photos:

April 2016, 1 year before I moved in:


Oct 2017 - Pine Tree removed and Zoysia sod laid:


Only photo of lawn from Summer 2018:


Pre scalp / detach March 20, 2019:



Post Scalp / dethatch / pre-em March 22, 2019:


Today (after some Super Juice / 21-0-0 and some other random micro nutrients):



I did get a Soil Savy Soil test done at the end of March which recommended 21-0-0 @ 3.75lbs/1k and 0-0-60 @ 8.25lb/1k. My pH was 5.02 and Total N was 1.14ppm.

Next step I think is to keep feeding the N and let her grow in some. I have a rotary mower and a 16in green works push reel. Will try to keep it as low as possible without scalping, but need to do some major leveling. I want to let it fill in before I start the leveling. I also need to tackle some weeds. I have Celcious, Certainty, and Neglect on hand, but I haven't really figured out when or how much to apply. I only have about 1000 sq feet of grass to work with. Also not sure if it will hurt my Zoysia.

Appreciate any recommendations!


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry for the poor photos from today. We are expecting server storms later today with rains up to a couple inches and 45kt winds! Not ideal for photos!


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Any recommendations on when to use PGR? When to throw some sand down to level? I'm thinking to wait a little bit to let her fill in before starting to level for the first time. What about the PGR? Also herbicides... should I wait so I don't stunt the growth?


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Grass is filling in nicely. Got some Patriot Bermuda sod for a couple of thin areas.


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Got half a yard of "fill sand" from Tidewater Mulch and Material for 13 bucks and did some leveling on my "good side"


----------



## captstoots (Apr 12, 2019)

Forgot to post I found a McLane 20" on Craigslist for 200 bucks. Needed a backlaping and reel to bedknife adjustment but is cutting nicely!


----------

